# Generic Bentyl - anyone take this?



## Neverends (Jan 9, 2006)

My regular doctor just prescribed generic Bentyl (dicyclomine)for my intestinal cramping and pain. I would like the relief, of course, but I have some concerns and questions from those who have tried it. I'm mostly IBS-C and one of the possible side effects is constipation. Has anyone that has IBS-C taken this and not had it worsen the constipation? He has be taking it four times a day, but I'm wondering if that's not overkill. I mean how long does it take to work and how long does it work before wearing off? The list of possible side effects is a little scary and I'd love to hear from others on their experiences.Thank you!!Pam


----------

